# March Kidding--Anyone due and want to wait with me??



## Missy

So far this is what I have and have due:

Ginger: 3/1/2 year old - 3rd time freshener
Nigerian Dwarf
Bred: 10/6/2013
Due approx. : 3/5/2013(150 days)
Chocolate in color bred to a carmel colored pygmy buck
1st kidding - 2012-1B/1D
2nd kidding- 2013- 2B/1D
3rd kidding - 2014 -1B/1D

Tippy: 3/1/2 yearr old - 3rd time freshener
Oberhasli
Bred: 10/6/2013
Due approx. : 3/5/2013 (150 days)
Chamoisee in color(carries black gene) bred to carmel colored pygmy buck
1st kidding - 1B
2nd kidding - 1B

Duecey: 2yr old - First Freshener
Oberhasli
Bred: 10/13/2013
Due approx. : 3/12/2013 (150 days)
Chamoisee in color Bred to carmel colored pygmy buck


Cami: 2yr old Mini Nubian -will be First freshener - OPEN at the moment
Bred: N/A
Due: N/A
Broken, frosted swiss marked with moonspots and regular spots(black, white, brown, grey colors) Will be bred to carmel colored pygmy buck


----------



## autumnprairie

I will wait with you Missy  I love kidding threads I believe I have a few that are bred also but I have been super busy with school to know for sure unless I do a blood test.  Mine usually start around the middle of Feb


----------



## AshleyFishy

I've got four due around tthe 20th+ of March. I'll wait with you!


----------



## Missy

Hurray! I have had no blood test done either. And being a federal employee who is working for no pay currently, I am thinking no blood tests are going to get done this year. That being said, I figure if I have some people to wait with maybe the next 140 days wont seem so long.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Starting the kidding thread kind of early aren't you ?

We have started breeding now too.  Rocky is in the breeding pen with Rosemarinus and Zamia now. These are the only two does we are breeding to Rocky

Cookie is in the pen with Caspian.  Pretty sure Cookie is bred now. The plan is to breed Coleus to Caspian too but in November.

Big Brown will be bred to Ginger, Minnie, Taffy and Coco and Daisy. 

Moonshine will be bred to Clara Belle.

That's the plan now.  Will spread out from now to the end of Nov.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Mine will be due in Feb/ March/ April as well! *


----------



## autumnprairie

Missy said:
			
		

> Hurray! I have had no blood test done either. And being a federal employee who is working for no pay currently, I am thinking no blood tests are going to get done this year. That being said, I figure if I have some people to wait with maybe the next 140 days wont seem so long.


I just wanted say Thank you for your dedication and continuing to work with no pay. Hopefully that will end soon I hope they pay you retro active for the time


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray! I have had no blood test done either. And being a federal employee who is working for no pay currently, I am thinking no blood tests are going to get done this year. That being said, I figure if I have some people to wait with maybe the next 140 days wont seem so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted say Thank you for your dedication and continuing to work with no pay. Hopefully that will end soon I hope they pay you retro active for the time
Click to expand...

X2!

We're breeding our does a little later in the season, so we won't be getting kids until late April, but I also love kidding threads.  I'll be happy to follow and wait.


----------



## daisyjack

I will wait with you too.  I got Ruby due 1/25 another hopefully Roxie due 3/11 and I am hoping for to breed cherry for April/may. I plan on drawing blood for the first time in three weeks


----------



## Missy

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Starting the kidding thread kind of early aren't you ?:lol


Lol, My patience has worn thin. Not too early. 2 of my goats are about a week into their pregnancies...... lol


laugh all you want, I thought about starting a pre kidding thread! 


I am curious about the changes people witness early on in pregnancy and changes with various breeds/crosses. Kind of like a journal of notes I am gathering


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had to make some emergency fence repairs/fortifications last night.

Rocky and Caspian had been in a pen together without any issues.

But, when Rocky was in a pen with Zamia and Rosemary and Caspian in and adjacent pen with Cookie, all HECK broke loose.

They started going at each other through the fence.  Rocky's head is all bloody, Caspian's ear is ripped open.

Had to move Caspian.  But the fence was left a little wobbly .


----------



## Missy

Oh my my! I hope your boys will be ok!


----------



## chicken pickin

I am going to follow along with this thread to learn from you all. I plan to breed my ND for the first time this Jan so she would kid in May so I will be a ways behind you all but it will be nice to see what you all have to say and see some pics and hopefully get lots of tips and advice too.


----------



## Missy

It may sound strange, but I read awhile ago that people can help to influence the genders of their babies by doing certain things, most of which are not applicable for animals. However,

It is proven that the X prefers an more acidic environment why the Y prefers a more Alkaline environment.

I had a pair of beagles who consistently threw male dominate litters 9:1, 7:2, 8:2 Male:female. On my females last litter I fed her Tons of Apple slices leading up to her heat cycle, Sure enough her last litter had 7 females and 1 male.

Apples make the cervix and surrounding area more acidic, whereas fruits like lemons(which are naturally acidic, make the cervix and surrounding area Alkaline.

I am not sure if it is just a fluke but I know personally 3 couples who have tried these methods and have conceived exactly what they wanted each time. Again, I don't know if it was a fluke or not, but again the results of my beagle seemed legit.

Now it is on to the goats. I have been feeding my goats Apple slices, just a few each, since August. I can't wait to see if the results remain true. 

Anyone else heard of this or tried this? Results?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I've heard certain foods may influence gender, but never seen hardcore proof.   I know for some poultry the temperature of the eggs when being incubated can influence gender, but it's not really the same thing. I don't know if the acidic vs. akaline environment is true, but it sure makes me want to stock up on apples as soon as my girls are bred!


----------



## Missy

HoneyDreameMomma said:
			
		

> I've heard certain foods may influence gender, but never seen hardcore proof.   I know for some poultry the temperature of the eggs when being incubated can influence gender, but it's not really the same thing. I don't know if the acidic vs. akaline environment is true, but it sure makes me want to stock up on apples as soon as my girls are bred!


If this has any truth other than pure luck, you will want to stalk up on apple PRIOR to your girls being bred. It is the Y sperm that do not live very long in the Acidic environment which makes it easier for the slower but stronger female X sperm to make it where they are going with out the faster but weaker male sperm getting there first.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Lol - thanks.  Missed that part!   Better go buy apples, right now then.  We were going to rent a stud for our girls next month; however, the farm we were getting him from decided to sell him - so we're probably buying him this weekend instead!  Wish us luck...it's our first time owning a buck!


----------



## daisyjack

I also read Apple cider vinegar perhaps  does this too. I don't thinks it's true though.


----------



## Missy

Finally reached day 18 of potential pregnancy of 2 of my girls. I will be watching like a hawk for any signs of heat in the next couple of days. Neither of these girls have ever had a heat that went undetected. They are both loud and completely obnoxious. Between flagging, yelling(and I do mean YELLING) and mounting each other. Usually they are a few days apart with their heat cycle. Last year Tippy kidded at 150 days(she did her first time as well) and Ginger ended up going 3 days early and kidded the day after Tippy, Now they seem to be cycling together. I am hoping that they both took, however, if not, it isn't a big deal as late March babies would probably be a little easier than early March


----------



## Missy

Well She did it  . Tippy is back in a full blown raging heat today.   I am sooo going through kid withdrawls. Now I am going to have to potentially wait an additional 21 days for her to kid. On a brighter note, thus far, Ginger has not went back into heat.  Hoping that she does not.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Missy

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Thank you!

Today is day 22. Ginger did not return to heat. I am hoping I am in the clear with her.


----------



## Missy

Neither  Ginger nor Duecey returned to heat. Tippy was rebred, and I have no idea what is going on with Cami. I never have a clue when she is in heat. lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Missy said:


> Neither  Ginger nor Duecey returned to heat. Tippy was rebred, and I have no idea what is going on with Cami. I never have a clue when she is in heat. lol.



If possible, you should just put Cami with the buck and leave her for a month or until you observe she was bred. Some does have "stealth" heat.  Very short cycle, sometime you never even know they have cycled.  Plus, if you put them together, it may stimulate her to ovulate.
I have one doe who I have never seen bred.


----------



## Missy

I was thinking about that. I am going to keep Tippy in with him until after she is due to cycle again(make sure it took this time). If she doesn't come back in heat, I am going to move Cami back with him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You can put them both with him at the same time.  Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Missy

OneFineAcre said:


> You can put them both with him at the same time.  Won't hurt a thing.


 
I thought about doing that, but Tippy is miserable when she is in heat, she likes to be the only girl


----------



## SheepGirl

Have one due in feb and five due in march. But mine are sheep not goats


----------



## Moonshine

I'll wait with you too. Bred all 3 of mine last night! We are due for April 15! Going to have some Easter babies!!


----------



## bloonskiller911

I have one pygmy, if she is bred, due to kid on Christmas, and two Nubian/Boer crosses due around Valentines day.  I am also a first timer with goats.  I have 5 sheep ewes due to lamb between the end of February and mid March.  I may be picking everyone's brain on this thread!!


----------



## Missy

21 days as of yesterday and Tippy did not return to heat!!

Which gives her a due date of March 19th!


----------



## chicken pickin

I am having a hard time figuring out if and when my doelings are going in to heat. Ive been trying to keep track of subtle changes in behavior and appearance and sound and so far nothing seems to fall into a regular pattern. When it is time to breed I need to take them to do a driveway breeding, the breeder they came from said they could do it that way or house them for a month but I don't want to have them housed for a month. I have 2 NDs and they are about 8 months old. Im trying to figure out their cycle so I can keep track and breed the larger doe in a few months. Im not sure if I will figure it out.


----------



## Missy

I would take a rag to the buck's house and rub the buck down with the rag especially on the bucks face and front legs, then hang it in the corner of the does stall or on the fence, just somewhere visible. When the girls are in heat, they will generally stand near and or love on the rag.


----------



## beanmcnulty

We are due mid-March (hopefully), my first doe is an 18-mo old ND, had her and brother wether since they were 3 months old. Her sire was a Buttin'heads goat and the prospective future sire of her babies was one as well. Her name is The BMC What are u looking at (should have been "BHC" but the handwriting was bad on my ADGA paperwork) and his Buttin'heads Peace Process. She is a blue eyed black and white and he a brown eye light buckskin. It looks like a lot of his babies come out buckskin, I gather this is a dominant trait? I plan on sending in a pregnancy test in a few weeks to Biotracking, I sent an email to them and never got a reply, does anyone know how you receive results from them? Anyway, we are very excited and hope she has "settled"


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I am all in for march waiting as of today!! Vet checked and Ms. Izzy and Mr. Rampage are due to expect at least one!!


----------



## Missy

Congrats to both of you!! Yay!


----------



## Southern by choice

None of mine are due til April... can I still wait with ya? 

Kidding threads are fun! Funny how we get all excited on the breeding day... then it is the boring wait game... then all giddy 2 weeks before they're due.


----------



## Missy

Absolutely Wait with us!!



> Kidding threads are fun! Funny how we get all excited on the breeding day... then it is the boring wait game... then all giddy 2 weeks before they're due.


 
Which is why a looooong kidding thread is necessary. It keeps us all focused and entertained. You see, as our dear goats progress, we can start guessing how many each will kid, gender guessing, thoughts of what we may want to keep, plans for the rest of the babies, making sure we have everything we need for the impending kidding, preparing for bottle feeding or milking or taming of the feral little kids  lol.....


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hello:  We are also waiting.  Not very patiently though.   We have some due in February and should be 5 due in March.   Should be lots of baby pics on here from the way it  sounds.


----------



## goatboy1973

My season was spread out a bit (young herdsire and 1st time brood does). I will have kids in late Feb., March, and early April. So I guess I'll be waiting for March kids also.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

I have one doe due March 8th & 2 in mid-late April so im on the list sort of lol.


----------



## Missy

Wow So may babies I want lots of pictures of our January, February babies, as well as December, April and any others. I need to see baby goats!


----------



## Missy

On another note,
Ginger is almost 2 months pregnant and looks about 4 months pregnant. lol.
Tippy and Duecey both are starting to act pregnant, one is about 1 month along, the other 1/1/2 months.
Cami, well, who knows, she doesn't look pregnant at the moment, or not pregnant for that matter. I know have been doing daily lady part checks since I brought the buck in and thus far have not noticed her in heat. Her mother had triplets on her first kidding, and has had triplets every year after that except one year where she had quads.


----------



## goatboy1973

Missy said:


> On another note,
> Ginger is almost 2 months pregnant and looks about 4 months pregnant. lol.
> Tippy and Duecey both are starting to act pregnant, one is about 1 month along, the other 1/1/2 months.
> Cami, well, who knows, she doesn't look pregnant at the moment, or not pregnant for that matter. I know have been doing daily lady part checks since I brought the buck in and thus far have not noticed her in heat. Her mother had triplets on her first kidding, and has had triplets every year after that except one year where she had quads.


This a very heritable trait. You are so lucky to have tapped into the multiple kid trait. Was she able to produce enough milk for all those kids or did she have to get a little human intervention?


----------



## Missy

The doe mother was CAE positive so the kids were taken upon birth and bottle raised.


----------



## goatboy1973

Oh, hopefully these offspring will continue the multiple kid trait.


----------



## Missy

One of her sisters kidded last year as a yearling with triplets. She was bred back to a Nigerian (our goat community is fairly small up here we keep tabs on each other


----------



## promiseacres

we 3-4 ewes due Late Feb/early march, so we are waiting too


----------



## Missy

Yay! Little lambs are so adorable


----------



## SillyChicken

DH said he saw our doe stand and be bred by our buck on Nov. 5th.. so .. we are planning on March 30th for her due date.  My goats are Nigerian so we're planning on a 145 gestation.  Though being her first time, maybe a bit longer.

The only thing I've noticed is that the buck isn't flirting with her as much and she just stays away from him.  I'm excited!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Looks like I have three out of four does bred. The one that I don't think took might be a hermaphrodite or just odd. Maybe she will prove me wrong. 

My two mini nubian girls look like they are having at least twins. Hopefully twin does and not just a big fat buck kid.lol.


----------



## Little bits n' pieces

I'm newish to this forum, but I'll wait with you all! One of my does already got the ball rolling over here, she kidded last month, 11-21, with triplets, but only two made it. I have 10 left to go, with a doe that might be due on christmas  then the rest are in february, march, april, and one possible kidding in may.


----------



## daisyjack

well I think I saw babies moving today from ruby she is due 1/29 and getting big. and her udders are starting to grow. it is her first freshening and my first too. I cant wait. this weekend I will be building a kidding pen.


----------



## daisyjack




----------



## Missy

Hurray Pictures!!!


----------



## Missy

78 days down, 72 days to go until day 150 for Ginger....Although she kidded at 147 last year...


----------



## bloonskiller911

I joined this thread thinking I would have some close to march babies.  Now I am at February 14th for my little Ruby (this is her first freshening).  April 30 for my Bernadette (found out she wasn't bred and was rebred on December 1st).  And then I have my mystery.  Lucy is a 5 yo Nubian/Boer cross, Ruby's mother, she was running with a billy when I got her in at the end of August.  She seemed like she had came into heat right after I got her but I didn't have a billy.  I never saw the billy that bred Ruby actually breed Lucy, but I assumed she had came into heat through there and since the barn is not close to the house assumed I missed it and she would be do in March.  Now I am not so sure.  She is as big as a house, she is very swollen and pink.  She has been running with a billy since the beginning of December and I have seen nothing so I am going to assume she is bred, either due at the end of January or the middle march!!  Hope you all don't mind me joining along in this thread.


----------



## Missy

Yes! Please Join I can not wait to see babies! Everyone has me so excited!


----------



## MissFitFarm

If ya all don't mind I would like to join in to. I have two maybe 3 due late Fem. early March. This is my first kidding at my farm with my does, had lots of babies but never had the moms. 1 doe is 3 years old and had 1 kid on her when I got her a Nubian and the other is .. well we don't know for sure, I started a thread earlier to see if anyone knew, and boar/Nubian mutt is getting the most votes, and maybe a Boar that I tried to get out of the pen before breeding started and hope I did cause she wont be able to have kids. I think The mutt is too fat and I may have to put her on a diet as I am told she will have problems birthing at her current weight plus the added weight of a baby or 2.  Will get pic's tomorrow. and it will be her first.


----------



## MissFitFarm

this is Isabella, the one I'm told is too fat. 


 

 
sorry about the double.. this is Mamma Hazel 3 yr old Nubbin 
bot due around the same time. last of Feb. first of March


----------



## Southern by choice

She doesn't look to fat in those pics.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Southern by choice said:


> She doesn't look to fat in those pics.


Sometimes she looks like she should be farther along than she is, other times I think she looks just right. Just the angle maybe, she is fat but its winter, I have never had babies from any of my Does. but I have had alot of people come and ask if I would tame their goats like mine, for them. and I do for my vet. He brings me around 3-4 every spring and by the time he comes and gets them late summer they are big babies. And boy do I mean to tell ya they are WILD!! 
 But I thought if I could have my own babies and then.... spoil them... then people wouldn't have to bring me Wild ones.....? going to try it and see. 
but I am a nervous ninny all ready and it aint even close to time yet. Haven't even had them checked out to make sure, but they got caught by the billy allot so unless he aint no good???????


----------



## Missy

I personally don't think she looks too fat. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Thank you Southern and Missy I feel a little better, worry wart here... lol


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Do you mind if I join in? I've got three Nigerian Dwarf does that are (hopefully) due around February/ March.  I'm so excited!! : ) They will be freshening for the third time.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Welcome  they let me so dont know y they wont you...


----------



## Missy

Awesome! The more the Merrier!


----------



## woodsie

I have one 3 year old Nubian doe, Poppy, that is first freshener and I believe she is due around March...doesn't have strong heat cycles and I have her running with the buck so I am not exactly sure on dates. I just wanted to make sure she took and wasn't infertile so I had her running with Burdock for the fall. She is getting puffy in her girl bits and has filled out some, I really can't wait to see how the babies turn out and get her on the milking stand! 

My other two Nubian yearlings just had a cycle and so we are looking at late May, which is okay because it should be nice and warm and let us have lots of time outside with new babies! Plus they have really grown in the last couple months so I am happy to have them have a bit more size before getting bred. I had them in with my tiny Nigerian buck early fall in attempts to get a small first baby but I think he is just too short to finish the job...he's only a year in beginning of Jan and is sooo small but certainly aware of when the girls are in heat and VERY interested but doesn't seem to be covering the girls. Might have to get a yearly Nigerian doe to get a baby with his genes....just another excuse to get another goat. lol!

Can't wait to see pregnancy and baby pics from you all!


----------



## SillyChicken

I look at your girls and think.. mine is either too fat, or going to give birth to a cow.  lol!   I'll try and get some picts to post. Her coat is pretty thick too with it being so cold here.

Actually, I know mine are a bit portly.. we've cut back on some of the feed we've been giving.   I get confused sometimes, I see one person say they feed, grains all the time, to feeding grain a month before kidding.. what do you guys do to prepare your doe for best birthing condition and healthy kids?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> X2!
> 
> We're breeding our does a little later in the season, so we won't be getting kids until late April, but I also love kidding threads.  I'll be happy to follow and wait.



So...our stud actually went up for sale about a month before we had planned to have him visit our farm.  We were able to purchase him for a very reasonable price, and now, we too have all our kids due in March.  Hopefully all eight of our girls are pregnant - most of them look it, but there are two of them that are still a little small.  Like some people mentioned, sometimes winter fluff makes it harder to tell just how fat they really are.  

We're excited, because this is first freshening for all but one of our girls.  This will be Holly's second time around - two of the girls we bred are actually the twin does from her first freshening.

Missy, you were curious about changes we saw in our pregnant goats:  mostly nothing too out of the ordinary.  Our herd queen and one of our most affectionate goats turned into a loaner the first few weeks after she was bred.  She is now back to her cuddly self, but, like most of the girls, has the 'pregnant walk.' Not quite the way a pregnant woman waddles, but close enough it makes me laugh.


----------



## SillyChicken

Here is my ND, Star, due at the end of march.    Can someone give me an honest opinion on her condition.. is she too fat, keep in mind her fur is thick and puffed out too, it's about 15 degrees out!


----------



## OneFineAcre

SillyChicken said:


> Here is my ND, Star, due at the end of march.    Can someone give me an honest opinion on her condition.. is she too fat, keep in mind her fur is thick and puffed out too, it's about 15 degrees out!



You don't have a picture.


----------



## SheepGirl

@SillyChicken, its hard to tell from a photo, especially if they are fluffy. Body condition score her and you will have your answer.


----------



## SillyChicken

thanks Sheepgirl


----------



## OneFineAcre

SillyChicken said:


> thanks Sheepgirl


Sheep Girl is right.  But she looks like a well loved pregnant goat to me.  I'd prefer one that's a little over conditioned when pregnant.  Don't get me wrong, there are the risks of complications during pregnancy if one is obese.  I can't score your animal from a pic, but she is not obese.  But, in my opinion "chubby" mom's make good moms.

My girl Ginger has been dry for a while, and she is a bit over conditioned too.  This picture was taken on Dec 8th, and she was bred around Oct 19th, so she is due in March too.  She is just a "wide" Nigerian too, she packs her rumen full of hay.  But, she is a very thrifty animal, and is my best milker.





But, this is her 7 months into lactation.  Can you believe this is the same goat?


----------



## OneFineAcre

SillyChicken said:


> Here is my ND, Star, due at the end of march.    Can someone give me an honest opinion on her condition.. is she too fat, keep in mind her fur is thick and puffed out too, it's about 15 degrees out!


 
How old is she, and how many times has she freshened?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Cute doe.    The pics below are of our pregnant NDs - sorry they aren't the best; I'll try to get more.  Any of you breeders out there have opinions on if they're too big?  We feed them a ration of grain, they get hay everyday and are on pasture.  The pasture isn't very impressive this time of year, though.  Sometimes I wonder if they are too plump, but like others in this thread have indicated, they currently have their winter fluff, so it can be hard to tell.


----------



## OneFineAcre

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Cute doe.    The pics below are of our pregnant NDs - sorry they aren't the best; I'll try to get more.  Any of you breeders out there have opinions on if they're too big?  We feed them a ration of grain, they get hay everyday and are on pasture.  The pasture isn't very impressive this time of year, though.  Sometimes I wonder if they are too plump, but like others in this thread have indicated, they currently have their winter fluff, so it can be hard to tell.
> 
> View attachment 695
> 
> View attachment 694


 I think they look fine.


----------



## SillyChicken

This is the first time she's been bred, she's a year old.  I thought she was too small when I got her last year for breeding.  But that may be my lack of experience in knowing what size is ok!  lol!  I don't want to cause undue stress or cause growth development in my live stock by breeding to early.

We cut down on their grain/pellets a little, but they still get free access to hay.   The Buck will be moved out in March and she will remain with the wethers.. (once I get more doe, the wethers will be kept with the buck).

Starting in March, I'm going to pull her out everyday to put on the stand so she gets used to the activity and handeling. She isn't unfriendly, but was dam raised and a bit skittish at first.  She's good about getting in the stand for trimming, but I will be moving it closer to the house into a shed where I have more room to work.  (and out of the weather will be a plus).  So I also want her to be comfortable being farther away from the other goats.

What do you guys do with the kids?  Do you find it easier sell/manage the kids if they are dam raised or bottle fed?

Since it'll still going to be cold here in March/April, I'm thinking about putting a 55 gal barrel in the pen and running a heat lamp in the top, and cut a hole in the side.   Has anyone else tried this?   Is it going to be necessary?   What else could I do to make sure the kids stay warm at night?  Would just a wall of straw bails and a (secured) heat lamp work?   I hate the thought of using a heat lamp because I know what happens in a chicken coop.  Is that an issue with a goat?   (I was going to have DH wire in a fixture in the barrel for the light vs a hanging lamp).

I appreciate the comments... thank you.


----------



## MissFitFarm

if you have a place in the barn I would move them in there, I am going to make a kid box with a heat lamp just in case they want it. will be cold here too when my kid. I am going to let mine be Dam raised to 2 mths then move them to a bottle to get them used to being handled and will sell at 3 mths. but that is just me. I can wait to get the milk, I don't have to get it right away.  But if you do pull them off please wait till the have gotten their colusturm ( don't know how to spell it nor does my spell check lol ) I have lost too many kids from the farmers taking them away too soon and them not getting it.


----------



## Missy

Beautiful goats everyone I am so excited!

...I am wishing however I would have paid more attention to the farmers almanac. They seem to be spot on this year with the snow and cold temps. I am hoping that it warms up at least a little by early March!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Missy said:


> Beautiful goats everyone I am so excited!
> 
> ...I am wishing however I would have paid more attention to the farmers almanac. They seem to be spot on this year with the snow and cold temps. I am hoping that it warms up at least a little by early March!


Yea me too. I would have pushed the breeding back a ways. -40 tonight and snow all week. already got 13".


----------



## Missy

Negative 40!!!   

Today is +44 degrees and it is pouring out. My 10 day forecast is up and down and up and down. lol.
starting with today: 45,13,20,18,32,40,37,34,32,31


----------



## Riverside Fainters

In Minnesota where I live it says -20 but feels like -42 with windchill. Supposed to get to -51..


----------



## MissFitFarm

well we ended up with 14" of snow drifts reaching 4 ft but not at my place. got down to -35 and is at -10 right now without windchill, when I went out to feed this morning I was worried I would find sick or cold critters.... I didn't everyone was fine and ready to eat. We have more snow coming in tonight and wensday, friday saturday and sunday. The first two days are just sussposed to be fluries. Tuesday gets up to 7 Wensday 20 thrusday 35 friday 40 saturday 45 and sunday 45.


----------



## Missy

terrible terrible weather!  Yay for 40s!


----------



## tiana29

I thought I would jump in since it seems to have quiet lately. I have 5 American Blackbelly ewes. 
Clair was bred 10/15 by my ram, Shooter so should be due mid March (Age unknown)

 
Annie was bred 10/19 by my ram, Shooter so should be due mid March (Age unknown)
 
I purchased this ewe on 10/26 and she had been with a ram at her previous home. (My ram has shown no interest in her so I assume she was bred at her previous home). Due date unknown. (About 2 years old)
 
I purchased this ewe along with the one above on 10/26. We have been calling her Bambi. Again she had been with a ram at her previous home and my ram has showed no interest but she is only 10 months old so if she is not bred yet I'm fine with that. I would like her to have a little more size on her.
 
Last is Rosie. She continues to be bred. 10/2, 11/20 and again 1/19 so I'm starting to wonder if she is barren...
 
And, here is my Ram, Shooter who is a year and 5 months. These will be his first lambs.


----------



## MissFitFarm

WOW he looks big... they all look so tall I didn't know sheep got that tall.... but then I don't know anything about sheep, but they are pretty.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Izzy is on track! Vet ultrasounded her again this AM, said everything looks good. Apparently she was uncooperative with the vet and my boyfriend because I wasn't there.. Nothing like being a mom as girl


----------



## MissFitFarm

just checked my does.. we re diffidently going to have babies, but might be sooner then I thought. I thought it took 5 mths? So I don't get it, from the time the billy got in the same pen to march would have been 5 mths and I had the billy in with them for 2 weeks.  but both my girls is already bagging up, I only know horse talk .. sorry, don't know what it's called in goat talk, yes this will be my first birthing of goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My girls usually start bagging up roughly 6 weeks prior to kidding.


----------



## MissFitFarm

ok I was thinking 3 weeks to a mth. so if it's normal for 6 weeks then that would be the way I had it figured in the first place.. ok its all good.. thanks


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

MissFitFarm said:


> just checked my does.. we re diffidently going to have babies, but might be sooner then I thought. I thought it took 5 mths? So I don't get it, from the time the billy got in the same pen to march would have been 5 mths and I had the billy in with them for 2 weeks.  but both my girls is already bagging up, I only know horse talk .. sorry, don't know what it's called in goat talk, yes this will be my first birthing of goats.



My goats will start to bag up about a month or so before kidding.     : )


----------



## MissFitFarm

oh well darn... then just no way to really tell then??? well poo, I guess I better get to getting to barn ready for them then.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

MissFitFarm said:


> oh well darn... then just no way to really tell then??? well poo, I guess I better get to getting to barn ready for them then.



When's the earliest you put your buck with your does?   I have two does due in March and they're already starting to bag up some.


----------



## MissFitFarm

I put then in OCT. 20th and took them out Oct. 31


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Generally, you'll see a big change in their bag the day they will kid - but not always.  However, feeling the ligaments in their rear-end is a wonderful way to predict impending birth.  Fiasco Farm has a good article with pics...

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

I'd start paying real close attention around March 15th.  Good luck!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

MissFitFarm said:


> I put then in OCT. 20th and took them out Oct. 31



It sounds like your does will be kidding in March then.  They're just preparing for when the time does come.


----------



## MissFitFarm

frustratedearthmother said:


> Generally, you'll see a big change in their bag the day they will kid - but not always.  However, feeling the ligaments in their rear-end is a wonderful way to predict impending birth.  Fiasco Farm has a good article with pics...
> 
> https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html
> 
> I'd start paying real close attention around March 15th.  Good luck!





Pioneer Chicken said:


> It sounds like your does will be kidding in March then.  They're just preparing for when the time does come.


cool I thought it would be in March, thanks and thanks for the link going to check it out now.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Fias co Farm has a great website! Also, here's a link to a goat gestation calculator.  It's been a great help to me.  http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Some goats bag early, especially FF, when was your buck with the does?


----------



## MissFitFarm

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Fias co Farm has a great website! Also, here's a link to a goat gestation calculator.  It's been a great help to me.  http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


thats cool thanks


----------



## MissFitFarm

CrazyCowLover said:


> Some goats bag early, especially FF, when was your buck with the does?


what is FF? the buck was in with them Oct. 20th -31 st.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

FF just means First Freshener....the first time she has babies.


----------



## MissFitFarm

ragdollcatlady said:


> FF just means First Freshener....the first time she has babies.


ok I'm new to the kidding stuff.


----------



## Missy

One month to go! I am getting so excited....And impatient!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Missy said:


> One month to go! I am getting so excited....And impatient!


I am too  but also scared cause I will be a first time granny, and one of my does will be a first time mommy....


----------



## rebelINny

Good luck ya'll


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Missy said:


> One month to go! I am getting so excited....And impatient!



Same here!  I have two does due any day now and that's hard enough!


----------



## CYGChickies

I've got three due in March. My buck went in Oct 1 and bred them all several times over the next few days. Since he stopped trying after a while and he's our only buck I let him stay with the girls. We are picking up a new buck this weekend so it's the boot for both of them until next Fall!
Anyway, two of my does are experienced, good-sized Nigerians: Toula (my herd queen) is at least a fourth freshener and Melina at least a third. These gals are good knee-high does with wide-set bodies and have already had twins and triplets on their own.
The one I worry about is my tiny doe Persephone. She's about three or four inches shorter and is the only disbudded doe so she gets picked on. I believe a parasite or genetic issue as a kid may have made her small before we ever picked her up. She's our little bottle baby. Persephone kidded a single buckling last Summer without any trouble. We had no idea she had been bred and when she had some discharge I--never having seen a kidding before--assumed she was in heat. This buckling came out fine and grew just as fast as any other baby. 
The problem is now Persephone is as wide as a house, already putting on a bigger udder than the other two. I'm terrified of my baby having multiples! She's in my profile pic, the little black one and she's not really much bigger today. Am I just a typical paranoid goat lady? She did kid without incident last year and that was even out of typical breeding season. Are multiples usually smaller than singles?


----------



## rebelINny

Yes multiples are usually smaller than singles, especially with triplets or more. The only thing I might worry about is with multiple kids there is more of a chance of the kids getting "tangled" and you may have to assist.


----------



## CYGChickies

That's what I'm thinking too. Is the discharge the only good way to predict a pending birth? I'm not quite set up with the baby monitors and cameras yet, mostly because I'm at work when they always want to kid!


----------



## rebelINny

Your goat's udder is a huge indicator. Not all does udder's "Blow Up" overnight but most of mine have. I usually have kids on the ground within 12 hours of the udder doubling in size. You won't always have discharge visible until right before they kid, however the are will be kinda puffy and swollen looking and you will be able to notice contractions in that area because it tights up like mad when she's contracting. Goats do alot of laying down and getting up and doing it all over again trying to get comfy or to reposition kids. There are several ways of telling when they are close. Also feeling the ligaments on either side of the tailbone. If it feels like two hard solid lines on either side she's not ready. When they are soft or you cannot feel them at all you better be watching for kids.


----------



## CYGChickies

I forgot about the ligaments that's right! She's puffy and big-uddered now. Should I be worried or is she on schedule? She is due March 1 as he did breed her right away starting on the 1st of October.


----------



## rebelINny

If you are sure she was bred for March 1st then I wouldn't get into a frazzle yet. However nigerian dwarfs typically go 145 days not 150 like the standard breeds so make sure you factor that in. You could always start your own kidding thread and post pics of her woohoo and udder and stuff


----------



## Missy

Hey hey! Woo hoos can go here! lol.

on another note. Ginger, who had twins the first time, triplets the second time, and who never udders up until she is very close, is already bigger than she was last year when she kidded, AND is already building her udder... I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## autumnprairie

I finally got caught up, school this year has been hectic. I want more pictures Missy and everyone else too. I won't disappear again


----------



## Riverside Fainters

We are right on schedule! Izzy has a slight udder forming. She I'd due in like 1 1/2 months!! I can't wait


----------



## Missy

I just realized that I could have babies from 19 days on(that puts Ginger at 145 days)-(she kidded at 147 last year).


----------



## BlueMoonFarms

I have one due on the 17th, saint pattys day!


----------



## rebelINny

My three does are due this week, wouldn't be surprised to get a Valentine's baby or two


----------



## AshleyFishy

I'm at that point where I look at my girls and I'm wondering if they really are preggers or just fat...


----------



## Missy

^^ I wonder that about mine as well


----------



## SillyChicken

just checking in.   

My poor girl is getting huge, softly grunting when she's breathing.. (kinda cute, but can't be comfortable for her)...  Her udder is a little larger than normal so I think we're on schedule for the end of March.  ........ and I'm so not ready!   This weather and bad tooth issue has made it hard to get anything done.   

In addition to the goat, and posting on this thread last, we've acquired two Jacobs ewes........  one was bred and will be due at the end of April.  I'm really excited about both the pending arrivals!

So back to the goat, it's been SO cold up here, The goats are all puffed up and so furry, that I am not sure what I'm looking for regarding the ligaments.   Anyone have any info on this with photos?

When do you shave the back side? I'm thinking the weekend before her expected date.

I've heard conflicting info on when to give the CDT shot... some say 6 wks prior others 3 wks prior... guess I'll go with whats behind door #4!


----------



## AshleyFishy

It looks like one of my girls might pop early! Her back end is getting jello like and her ligs are going.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

AshleyFishy said:


> It looks like one of my girls might pop early! Her back end is getting jello like and her ligs are going.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

*Silly Chicken:* just checking in.

My poor girl is getting huge, softly grunting when she's breathing.. (kinda cute, but can't be comfortable for her)...  Her udder is a little larger than normal so I think we're on schedule for the end of March.  ........ and I'm so not ready!   This weather and bad tooth issue has made it hard to get anything done. 

*One of my does due in next month is doing that too.  I can hardly wait till she kids!!  I understand about the weather; I'm so ready for spring. : )  A tooth issue does not sound fun- hope it gets fixed up soon. *

In addition to the goat, and posting on this thread last, we've acquired two Jacobs ewes........  one was bred and will be due at the end of April.  I'm really excited about both the pending arrivals!

*That is exciting!! *

So back to the goat, it's been SO cold up here, The goats are all puffed up and so furry, that I am not sure what I'm looking for regarding the ligaments.   Anyone have any info on this with photos?

*Aren't they so cute when they're all fluffed up?! Mine look like they're kids again when they're like that. LOL   Hmm...I'll pm you what I use. *

When do you shave the back side? I'm thinking the weekend before her expected date.
*I shaved my does about a week before their due date- or, maybe it was a week before Day 145.  I got a bit excited what with their big udders and all. * 

I've heard conflicting info on when to give the CDT shot... some say 6 wks prior others 3 wks prior... guess I'll go with whats behind door #4!

*I can't help you much there. Sorry. Somebody will probably be along soon to help you out with that. *


----------



## SillyChicken

Thanks for the feedback Pioneer!  the site is helpful, I've been there a few times, but must have missed the section on the ligaments.


The other day everything was so frosty here... even the tips of the goat fur was frosted, it really showed up on the black goats.. wish I had my camera with me, they were so cute!


----------



## Missy

Sorry I have not checked in in a bit. We lost our beautiful Cami  I am assuming the buck had something to do with it as she was inside of one of the goat huts dead. We had a few differences the goats and had moved Tippy and Ginger into one pen, Cami and Duecey into another pen and the buck by himself. Then Duecey kept trying to get back with Ginger and Tippy, and Cami and Duecey started fighting, so I moved Cami in with the buck (who is MUCH smaller than her) and Duecey back with Tippy and Ginger. I brought Cami to the vet to find out cause of death. The vet confirmed that Cami's neck was broken. No other injuries, and she was not pregnant. She also had no apparent health issues. I am at this point, assuming the buck just happened to ram her in the wrong spot at the wrong time. The kids are devastated as am I. The Buck is now living alone and is feeling quite sorry for himself, however with the other girls being so close to kidding, their safety is my main concern right now not Jacob's feelings.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Missy said:


> Sorry I have not checked in in a bit. We lost our beautiful Cami  I am assuming the buck had something to do with it as she was inside of one of the goat huts dead. We had a few differences the goats and had moved Tippy and Ginger into one pen, Cami and Duecey into another pen and the buck by himself. Then Duecey kept trying to get back with Ginger and Tippy, and Cami and Duecey started fighting, so I moved Cami in with the buck (who is MUCH smaller than her) and Duecey back with Tippy and Ginger. I brought Cami to the vet to find out cause of death. The vet confirmed that Cami's neck was broken. No other injuries, and she was not pregnant. She also had no apparent health issues. I am at this point, assuming the buck just happened to ram her in the wrong spot at the wrong time. The kids are devastated as am I. The Buck is now living alone and is feeling quite sorry for himself, however with the other girls being so close to kidding, their safety is my main concern right now not Jacob's feelings.



Awww...I'm so sorry for you.  That's gotta be hard.


----------



## SillyChicken

Sorry you lost Cami.. she could have easily spun around to avoid him and broke her own neck.  I can't believe how aggressive goats can be with each other some times, yet they can't bear to be apart.


----------



## Missy

It amazes me too. They bunt each other, yell at each other, ram each other, block the doorways so each other can not get inside or outside. Then they turn around and scream bloody murder when they are 10 feet away from each other.


----------



## Missy

With Sunday out of the way, That puts me down to 1 week before kidding begins (that is counting if Ginger goes at 147 like before) If not then it will be a week and a few days. She either has a really active pair of twins, or a full litter in there, I am not sure which  I still can not feel anything in Duecey but she was in heat 1 week after Ginger and WAS bred, and has NOT came back into heat so I am just not sure. Tippy is also getting quite large, I am praying for a doe from her, especially after the loss of Cami.  Tippy's baby(ies) is/are quite active as well, and she is not due till the 26th-ish. I thought it was a week earlier, but I counted on the calendar and that is where it put her second time around...Unless she really did get bred the same time as Ginger and it was some kind of false heat the second time...

Other exciting news is within the next week-week and a half we will also have two litters of beagle puppies. The first one due, this is her first litter, the second one due, was NOT suppose to come in heat when she did. We missed her cycle(on purpose) and then 3/1/2 months later she went back in heat, never bled or anything, Since wasn't due to come in heat again for about 2/1/2 months, She was enjoying playing with the other dogs. Unfortunately her and my male had different plans. She is an excellent mother and has nursed other dogs puppies as well as kittens, she gets milk when ever there are babies around. We brought in a couple cocker spaniel mix puppies from a rescue that we 2 days old and the mother had died, we were planning to bottle feed when Apple spontaneously adopted the puppies and developed milk. She was 3/1/2 at that time and has done it ever since. But she was suppose to be retired. She is 7 years old now, and had an appointment in February to be spayed. Unfortunately that was to be postponed until after this litter is gone.


----------



## Missy

No baby goats yet, but my first time momma beagle had her puppies. As of right now, there are 7 puppies, 5 girls/2 boys. I wasn't expecting her go for a few more days, so unfortunately I was not home  I came home to find 6 puppies out, 3 were wet, 3 were dried off but cold all were screaming and the 7th puppy was half out. Now they are warming up and all dry. Prayers for the little babies. She is trying to be a good mommy.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Congrats on the puppies! How are they doing now?  I bet they are cute. Photos...please?


----------



## Missy

We had a rough night and lost one of the little males. The other little male is also struggling, but holding on. I moved them to a transport kennel for now as it helps trap in the heat better than the whelping box. I will get pictures soon. The father is mostly black with some white and has tan markings and ticking. The mother is black, tan and bluetick. So far it looks like "possibly" 2 of the females are going to be dark tri colors 1 female is going to be a lighter tri (possibly bluetick) and the other 2 females and male are going to be black, tan and bluetick. I could be completely wrong as bluetick colored beagles and traditional tri color beagles are both born black and white with slight tan markings. However 3 of the puppies are mostly white(which occasionally is a good indicator of a bluetick colored adult. However, the mother was mostly dark colored as a newborn but turned out to be a high black colored bluetick, so you never know. By three weeks old, I should know, or at least start to know.


----------



## Sweetened

Sorry for your loss


----------



## SillyChicken

I bred Cane Corsos for a while.. hated most dealing with the "type" of some of the customers attracted by the breed...so I got out of it.  I still have CC's and one of my pups left.   It's tough to lose the little ones when they haven't even had a chance yet.   Hope the rest of the pups do well for you.   

Speaking of pups, I put my old puppy video/audio camera in the goat shed last night to monitor their activity in the house.  These are my wether boys, but this back area will be divided by a panel and the doe put back there to keep her where I can watch her.  This is the image in the total darkness, so I'm going to put in an led bulb, and keep it on so I can see her better.    I may also move the camera so I can just see the whole shed area, sheep and goats together.   It's old, but it works and hardly cost me anything.  (got it on clearance, monitor, 2 cameras and 4, 60ft cables for like $50.. how can you pass up something like that!)  I plan to invest in better equipment later.


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

My goat is due march, can't wait


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

.✴BlueBell✴. said:


> My goat is due march, can't wait



Welcome to BYH!! You have just joined a thread of crazy goat people who can barely see straight waiting for their does to kid!


----------



## rebelINny

Well it's March 1st and two of my does still haven't kidded so I guess I'm joining the thread now lol. My other doe just kidded yesterday with b/d twins


----------



## AshleyFishy

I walked out today to find one of my does with three fat bright white bundles next to her out in the pasture!!!!!!!!
......got all excited and ran out there.........got there and froze on the spot... something wasn't right...

......it was the blasted barn cats curled up with her!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Congrats on the kitties!    I guess that's the doe's code of honor for ya.


----------



## Missy

Haven't been around in a few days! Good luck to all of us kidding soon!

My first beagle litter was born Monday for those following. We ended up loosing both the boys and a little girl. Polly now has 4 healthy growing female puppies she is doing extremely well with!

My second female, Apple, decided she wanted her puppies too. She went in labor on Thursday morning. By Thursday night we had EIGHT beautiful little bundles of love. 6 males, and 2 females. She is an excellent mother and to date we have not lost a puppy, ever, from her. Apple has always had small litters, 3-5 puppies generally seem to be her numbers. I guess she figured if she was getting spayed and was not going to have anymore babies, she might as well go out with a bang!

SO all in all we have 12 little beagle puppies, 6 boys and 6 girls! I promise to take pictures and show them off as soon as their eyes open. ...You will all probably get goat baby pictures before the puppies 

Now on to the goats. Ginger went BOOM about an hour ago. She has been pawing around and looking quite miserable. I went to check her ligs and she shook her head at me. Not wanting me anywhere near her back side. I need 1 male and 1 female out of her. I would love to have 1 male and 2 females so I could keep one.


----------



## Brynn

OMG I apparently love kidding threads. I have one doe due April 25th so I'm still waiting. 


Everyone that has been having babies... I want some pictures! I love baby goats!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Dont know if it's about time but I think so. this is my first kidding of my own. one of my does is really big the back. Is that a sign, should I do anything? and my internet is being stupid today cause it is snowing.


----------



## Brynn

I have noticed the doe's hips will start to show and look boney. Her belly will shift and she will look more "pear shaped." She might get fussy or restless. That's around 24 hours prior to kidding.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Don't know if this will help any, and I read a post that woo hoo's were allowed here so maybe this will help someone tell me if I'm fixin to have kids running around.
And also should I put her by herself?  and what is CDT? I have not give anything? should I do it now?


----------



## MissFitFarm

she looks real  bony in the hips I was thinking I needed to feed her more than I have been. She normally wants me to pet her and today she don't . She walks away from me. She is eating and drinking.  This is her 3 kidding I'm told.  Her udder seems to have grew huge overnight.


----------



## MissFitFarm

O and she has a tiny bit of blood on her woohoo dont know if that is normal?


----------



## Missy

The tiny bit of blood could be the plug maybe? Or even a scratch. Ginger's Woohoo got started getting puffy like that about a week ago. Ginger's ligs are still there but really soft, it looks like your girl's ligs are not completely gone yet either. Her udder should get full and shiny when she is really close.


----------



## AshleyFishy

Well.... here we are having a freak ice storm and I'm trapped away from the house for the night.....soooo I will probably have baby goats in the morning


----------



## MissFitFarm

Missy said:


> The tiny bit of blood could be the plug maybe? Or even a scratch. Ginger's Woohoo got started getting puffy like that about a week ago. Ginger's ligs are still there but really soft, it looks like your girl's ligs are not completely gone yet either. Her udder should get full and shiny when she is really close.




ok I just found the post on the ligs, am going to check on them in the morning.
I just read about the CD&T too. I knew nothing about it, should I go ahead and give it to her now or wait or forget it?   Thanks



AshleyFishy said:


> Well.... here we are having a freak ice storm and I'm trapped away from the house for the night.....soooo I will probably have baby goats in the morning



As long as they have no problems that would cool to find. Sorry you cant be home. I would want to be there too.  she holds out till your home.


----------



## Brynn

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications-2.htm
This link answered all my CDT related questions.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Brynn said:


> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications-2.htm
> This link answered all my CDT related questions.


Cool thank you for the link. no babies yet


----------



## AshleyFishy

Well no goat babies for me this morning


----------



## Missy

Today evidently was the day. Got homeat 11:30 AM, no babies. Ligs gone on one side not the other, went back inside to change out of work clothes. Went back out at 1pm, Ligs gone, but who cares we have a bubble! I went into the pen gave her a pat on the head and settled down to watch. Then BOOM She pushed and out popped a baby and another bubble, she turns to start cleaning the first one off, gives another grunt and BOOM out comes baby number 2. I am not sure if there are more to come, I am not thinking so, but who knows. 1 boy, 1 girl, both sold.


----------



## SillyChicken

Our little butterball... there has to be more than one in there, she's so big!   Her hair is all puffed up cause it's so cold....which only adds to her hugeness!


----------



## SillyChicken

Missy said:


> Today evidently was the day. Got homeat 11:30 AM, no babies. Ligs gone on one side not the other, went back inside to change out of work clothes. Went back out at 1pm, Ligs gone, but who cares we have a bubble! I went into the pen gave her a pat on the head and settled down to watch. Then BOOM She pushed and out popped a baby and another bubble, she turns to start cleaning the first one off, gives another grunt and BOOM out comes baby number 2. I am not sure if there are more to come, I am not thinking so, but who knows. 1 boy, 1 girl, both sold.View attachment 2163


Congrats Missy!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!


Woohoo!


----------



## Brynn

LOVE IT! BEAUTIFUL BABIES!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Missy said:


> Today evidently was the day. Got homeat 11:30 AM, no babies. Ligs gone on one side not the other, went back inside to change out of work clothes. Went back out at 1pm, Ligs gone, but who cares we have a bubble! I went into the pen gave her a pat on the head and settled down to watch. Then BOOM She pushed and out popped a baby and another bubble, she turns to start cleaning the first one off, gives another grunt and BOOM out comes baby number 2. I am not sure if there are more to come, I am not thinking so, but who knows. 1 boy, 1 girl, both sold.View attachment 2163


 Congrats to all 4 of you.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

It looks like Bambi has lost her ligs!


----------



## MissFitFarm




----------



## jodief100

They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Now I will have to live though you guys until around the 26th (unless Tippy was lying to me and actually got bred earlier)


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

I can't wait mines looking about like this week, her udder is huge We were watching her today and the kid is moving from side to side , is it normal for it to move like that??


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I'm certainly no expert - this is only our second year kidding, but last year our doe Holly has some energetic kids, and the last few weeks of pregnancy we could occasionally see them moving around.  Once, I saw both of her sides moving different directions at once!  It looked a little crazy, but she and the kids came out fine.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

BTW - so excited for everyone!  There are some really cute babies and it sounds like more are coming soon!  Unless someone goes early, I still have to wait another two weeks for my girls.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Bambi kidded quads at 6am this morning; 2 bucks and 2 does. Will try to post some photos later.


----------



## NaturesPace

Congrats! She must be tired. Of course we will need photos.


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Bambi kidded quads at 6am this morning; 2 bucks and 2 does. Will try to post some photos later.


Congratulations


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

NaturesPace said:


> Congrats! She must be tired. Of course we will need photos.


Definitely


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Quads, wow!  Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

I know your busy so will be waiting for pics. 


Congrats... I am subdued in my emotions til pics come.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NOT!


----------



## Missy

QUADS!! I am so Jealous! ....I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Well the doe I thought slipped and retook for a later kidding date surprised me just now with a single buck! She showed zero signs of getting ready and is just now building her udder! She is a FF. Anywho here are a few pics.






















Mom was very interested in the fresh hay I brought out so she let me get a few photos. He is a leggy little bugger.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh my gooooshiness!    

2nd pic needs to go up for POW!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Southern by choice said:


> Oh my gooooshiness!
> 
> 2nd pic needs to go up for POW!



He already has his daddy's camera appeal!

Here is his daddy, Mister.


----------



## Southern by choice

that is so funny! Ok so we need to limit you on POW wins 

So SWEET!


----------



## Missy

Adorable!!


On a Sad note for us, the little doeling died this afternoon. There were no signs of distress at all  She was up and half hopping around, more active than her brother who was a little smaller than her. Then I noticed the little guy wasn't moving around as much. He is inside wrapped in a blanket in a box. Nice and warm but not attempting to do anything. Both had/have full bellies. I am not sure what happened


----------



## SillyChicken

oh no missy!  Sorry you lost the girl and I hope the little guy is ok... wish I could help.   

congrats to the others with new babies... I noticed the ligs in my girl have softened a little and I could really feel baby parts... I am worried that she may have them earlier than expected.  but then again..... waiting for them to come is killing me!  LOL!


----------



## Missy

And.....We lost the other one He was doing great this morning, up and hoping around. He would not take a bottle so I brought him out at 230in the morning for a feeding from mom. He ate and ate and was doing great. I brought him back inside and he went back to sleep. This morning before work he was up and crying again. I brought him outside and again he ate and ate. I decided to leave him with momma as she was so happy to have him back. I came home from work at 1130am. He was all good. Just went out side about 5 minutes ago and he was dead.


----------



## AshleyFishy

I'm sorry


----------



## MissFitFarm

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Bambi kidded quads at 6am this morning; 2 bucks and 2 does. Will try to post some photos later.



Can they feed 4? Just asking cause I really don't know.
Congrats.
I'm still waiting.......................................................


----------



## MissFitFarm

o wow. I'm so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Missy I am so sorry for your loss. That is just heartbreaking. 



@Pioneer Chicken and @AshleyFishy - Congrats on your babies! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

MissFitFarm said:


> Can they feed 4? Just asking cause I really don't know.
> Congrats.
> I'm still waiting.......................................................



I know without a doubt that this doe can not feed more than two kids.  I took what I thought were the two smaller kids (only got one smaller, oops. But the other should be fine since she won't have to fight two kids to get to a teat) and brought them in.  Milked some colostrum (about 2-3 oz; remember this doe does not have great capacity at all.) from her and bottle fed it to the kids.    

You know, honestly, at least in my case, quads are just hard (maybe too hard) for a doe to raise.  One of my other does that has a pretty fair capacity udder had trouble taking care of four and she's a good mama too.  She was constantly being nursed. She was getting wore out and the two smaller ones finally just couldn't fight well any more. By the time I brought them in, they were set in their way of refusing the bottle.  Unfortunately, I lost both of them due to complications I haven't quite found out yet. :/

If I can help it, I will never let one of my does keep quads again. From now on, I'm taking two and getting them on the bottle so I don't have to go through so much stress and trouble. 

I'll try working on photos tomorrow.  It's been a rough week. :/


----------



## SheepGirl

Not goats, but I had a ewe have a single ram lamb on March 4. He's so cute! She was the first lamb born last year and the first on my property. All of my sheep from 2012 and before we're born at my neighbors.


----------



## Missy

Congrats on the pretty little Ram Lamb!

I hope your quads do well for you

Ginger is beside herself with grief. I wish they made some Welbutrin(SP?) for goats. It really sinks to loose babies. This is the first year I have had to deal with loss like this. We lost 3 puppies from one litter leaving us with 4 healthy(and getting bigger) puppies. The we lost one from the other litter-loss isn't quite the right word as the mother intentionally killed him(which she has NEVER done before. He is at the vet getting a necropsy done. We also loss Cami, and now the babies (both of which are also at the vet getting tested.


----------



## AshleyFishy

My doe, Biscuit, keeps misplacing her baby...

She came screaming to our bedroom window for help around 6 am. She misplaced him last night too so I wasn't in a panic. Found the lil bugger curled up in the run in shed on a pile of hay. He was toasty warm and sound asleep. He woke up and started feeding as soon as momma found him. I've never really had a doe misplace her baby, is this normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## MissFitFarm

Pioneer Chicken said:


> I know without a doubt that this doe can not feed more than two kids.  I took what I thought were the two smaller kids (only got one smaller, oops. But the other should be fine since she won't have to fight two kids to get to a teat) and brought them in.  Milked some colostrum (about 2-3 oz; remember this doe does not have great capacity at all.) from her and bottle fed it to the kids.
> 
> You know, honestly, at least in my case, quads are just hard (maybe too hard) for a doe to raise.  One of my other does that has a pretty fair capacity udder had trouble taking care of four and she's a good mama too.  She was constantly being nursed. She was getting wore out and the two smaller ones finally just couldn't fight well any more. By the time I brought them in, they were set in their way of refusing the bottle.  Unfortunately, I lost both of them due to complications I haven't quite found out yet. :/
> 
> If I can help it, I will never let one of my does keep quads again. From now on, I'm taking two and getting them on the bottle so I don't have to go through so much stress and trouble.
> 
> I'll try working on photos tomorrow.  It's been a rough week. :/


sorry about the ones that didn't make it, its hard losing little ones, I get allot from the auctions and lose a few but save so many more and that is what I focus on.
thanks for the info I will take babies in if more than 2.




AshleyFishy said:


> My doe, Biscuit, keeps misplacing her baby...
> 
> She came screaming to our bedroom window for help around 6 am. She misplaced him last night too so I wasn't in a panic. Found the lil bugger curled up in the run in shed on a pile of hay. He was toasty warm and sound asleep. He woke up and started feeding as soon as momma found him. I've never really had a doe misplace her baby, is this normal or should I be concerned?


I know it's not funny but then again it sorta is, poor mom.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Missy said:


> Congrats on the pretty little Ram Lamb!
> 
> I hope your quads do well for you
> 
> Ginger is beside herself with grief. I wish they made some Welbutrin(SP?) for goats. It really sinks to loose babies. This is the first year I have had to deal with loss like this. We lost 3 puppies from one litter leaving us with 4 healthy(and getting bigger) puppies. The we lost one from the other litter-loss isn't quite the right word as the mother intentionally killed him(which she has NEVER done before. He is at the vet getting a necropsy done. We also loss Cami, and now the babies (both of which are also at the vet getting tested.


It seems this year has been a bad one for allot of folks, I myself have lost allot. had to cull my entire flock of chickens. Hope my bad luck don't spill over into my goats.
Sorry for all your loss


----------



## rebelINny

I've had those bad year too. Hugs to you Missy. Hope you find some answers for the deaths.


----------



## AshleyFishy

To all that have lost already this year.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

AshleyFishy said:


> To all that have lost already this year.


x2 I'm so sorry for all of you who've lost babies this year. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who's still caring for little ones or getting ready to have them!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

AshleyFishy said:


> My doe, Biscuit, keeps misplacing her baby...
> 
> She came screaming to our bedroom window for help around 6 am. She misplaced him last night too so I wasn't in a panic. Found the lil bugger curled up in the run in shed on a pile of hay. He was toasty warm and sound asleep. He woke up and started feeding as soon as momma found him. I've never really had a doe misplace her baby, is this normal or should I be concerned?



It might help to keep them in a pen together to bond.  I have one doe that is a bit of a clumsy mama.  She'll jump up and put her hooves on something and then just plop right down. . . on a kid.  Or, she'll walk on them or step on them not paying heed to the poor thing when it cries...and she's still standing on him.   She stepped on three of her kids less than an hour after having them.  I was almost ready right then and there to take them all from her.  She's just so clumsy.  My other does are careful to left their legs and watch where they're going. Some does are just a little wacky I guess.   I let her have run of the goat hall so she won't be as likely to step on them.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Finally! Some photos of Bambi's kids. 

She had three buckskins in a row.  Thankfully, each of their head markings is different and she was kind enough to number them for us. The first little guy had one white splash on his head. 

 

The second, a girl, had _two_ white splashes on her head. 
 

The third, another girl, had a white dash (She's the one in the middle). 
 

And the fourth, a boy is, well, pretty obvious.  It's kind of funny.  Bambi had quads last year (all boys) and the last one to come looks almost exactly like this one!


----------



## Missy

Beautiful Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Ooo looks like I have a doe that lost her mucus plug and is staying away from the herd


----------



## Pioneer Chicken




----------



## AshleyFishy

Three out so far


----------



## AshleyFishy

Two bucklings one doeling. One is very small so I might pull that one. Will try to get better pics when they are dry.


----------



## MissFitFarm

AshleyFishy said:


> Two bucklings one doeling. One is very small so I might pull that one. Will try to get better pics when they are dry.


. Awesome ...


----------



## AshleyFishy

MissFitFarm said:


> . Awesome ...



Yeah she had them in a bad spot though...


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Congrats!!!


----------



## AshleyFishy

I'll get better pictures tomorrow. There is a white female with cream highlights and floppy ears, a boer colored buckling with airplane ears and a gold moonspotted buckling with airplane ears.


----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## AshleyFishy

Just had twin bucklings.





















One cream headed and one odd patterned red head.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So cute!!!  Congratulations!  Sounds like your girls have done well for you this year.


----------



## AshleyFishy

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> So cute!!!  Congratulations!  Sounds like your girls have done well for you this year.



One more to go so here is hoping for doelings!


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

We have a girl


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴.

.✴BlueBell✴. said:


> We have a girl


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## AshleyFishy

.✴BlueBell✴. said:


> We have a girl


 Pictures!


----------



## MissFitFarm

Isabella had 2 billy's at 4:45 pm today. the first one I had to preposition cause 1 leg was going the wrong way and I think he got fluid on his lungs cause he is not doing to good . he was wiggling around before I could get his leg out. the 2 nd  had no problems and is doing well.


----------



## MissFitFarm

can anyone tell me if the new baby will be ok tonight? going down to 32. is that too cold for him, will mom be able to keep him warm?


----------



## MissFitFarm

ok cant find anything that gives me actual temps. so I made the billy a coat and blocked all the drafts with a tarp and put a whole bale of hay on the floor cause I don't have straw. It is going to get down to 15 tonight, you think they will be ok?


----------



## AshleyFishy

Looks like my last doe has lost her plug! So more babies soon hopefully!


----------



## MissFitFarm

I still have 1 for sure to go and 1 maybe. So I will still be here and I love babies so I will hang out even after.
 Update #1 son is much stronger and ate 4 oz today in one feeding. #2 son made it through the 13 degree night, he was cold so I put socks on his legs and kid socks on his ears, he looked funny but it worked!!! 
        
Don't know why it doubled the pic's but oh well... #1 is in the house cause mom rejected him.


----------



## MissFitFarm

AshleyFishy said:


> Looks like my last doe has lost her plug! So more babies soon hopefully!


----------



## MissFitFarm

AshleyFishy said:


> Looks like my last doe has lost her plug! So more babies soon hopefully!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Twin girls!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Pictures coming up after they dry. 

One white with airplane ears. The other is very odd colored. She has a very very light silver almost white head on a white body with dark ear and nose leather.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Two girls - congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

MissFitFarm said:


> ok cant find anything that gives me actual temps. so I made the billy a coat and blocked all the drafts with a tarp and put a whole bale of hay on the floor cause I don't have straw. It is going to get down to 15 tonight, you think they will be ok?


I would think if the shelter keeps the wind, rain, etc. out and the bedding is thick, they should be ok.  I would definitely recommend a baby goat sweater, though.  The suggestion about baby socks on ears and legs isn't bad either.


----------



## AshleyFishy




----------



## Goat Whisperer

AshleyFishy said:


>


Gosh they are CUTE!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Our girls have starting kidding!  Our first doe, Sophie, went nine days early, and took me by surprise.  She had ligaments when I checked her less than 24 hours earlier, no other signs at all, and then *boom!* I go out for the afternoon feeding, and there's a tiny, weak doeling in the pasture.  The little doe was small enough she needed some extra TLC, so we've had a sweet bottle baby for the past few days.  We named her Ami, which supposedly means "conqueror of death" in Nigerian and "little friend" in French.  Mom is finally figuring out the nursing thing and baby can now maintain her body temp, so we're trying to keep Ami with mom full-time starting today.  Our house bunny is really going to miss her.  They've been hopping around together all week long.   The picture below doesn't do it justice - I'll try to upload the video I took.  The video doesn't get the best stuff, either - of course all the crazy adorable stuff happens when cameras are out of reach...



Our only experienced Mom, Holly, (LOL, if you can call 2nd freshening 'experienced) had a set of twins some time in the wee hours of the morning.  She also fooled me.  Her ligaments were squishy last night, but still there, and she had NO other labor signs.  Fortunately, she had no complications.  She had a girl and a boy, and they were dry, clean and energetic when I got out there around 6:00am this morning.  I'll post pics of them soon.


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats to everyone that has had new babies born. They are sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Missy

My kidding season has had a rough start. Tippy was in heat the first time about 2 days before Ginger. Ginger kidded at 148 days on March 3rd. She was due the 5th. Tippy did not take are first breeding. So I am assuming the earliest she could be due is March 24th. But I saw the male connect for a due date of March 26th. Her ligs. are almost completely gone and she has a discharge. The baby(ies) is/are quite active and she is still eating. I am to the point of begging her to hold out a bit longer. If she does kid now, what are the odds for the baby(ies)??? Is there even a chance???


----------



## jodief100

Missy said:


> My kidding season has had a rough start. Tippy was in heat the first time about 2 days before Ginger. Ginger kidded at 148 days on March 3rd. She was due the 5th. Tippy did not take are first breeding. So I am assuming the earliest she could be due is March 24th. But I saw the male connect for a due date of March 26th. Her ligs. are almost completely gone and she has a discharge. The baby(ies) is/are quite active and she is still eating. I am to the point of begging her to hold out a bit longer. If she does kid now, what are the odds for the baby(ies)??? Is there even a chance???


If the babies are still active she has a few days to go. As she moves them down, they will get more cramped and less active.

Congratulations everybody on their adorable sweet babies!


----------



## Missy

They/it are/is less active today. It took a good 5 minutes just to get some movement. But on a good note, her ligs. are back a little bit and her udder is slightly bigger. I can't remember if she is actually due next Tuesday or Wednesday. I believe it is Wednesday that makes 150 days. She always keeps me guessing and has thus far never kidded when she was suppose to the first time she was late, the second time she was a day or two early (I can't remember). But either way that would put her at 145 days on either Thursday or Friday. So that pleases me.


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> Well She did it  . Tippy is back in a full blown raging heat today.   I am sooo going through kid withdrawls. Now I am going to have to potentially wait an additional 21 days for her to kid. On a brighter note, thus far, Ginger has not went back into heat.  Hoping that she does not.



Lol found it. Bred on October 27, which means March 26th due date.


----------



## Missy

Well This evening Tippy seems like she could be in early labor. She is a bit cranky, pawing at the ground, getting up and laying down a lot. Crossing my fingers all goes well if she does decide to kid.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Hope Tippy and babies are doing well...


----------



## Missy

Well remember how I said I always get single bucks from Tippy?
This year she DID have twins. Unfortunately the first one born, I was not home for, I found her dead, still partially in it's sack. I rushed it inside and attempted to revive it. I worked on it for almost an hour hoping for something....   It was a little girl with wattles that looked just like Tippy. I also noticed her hooves were soft and her teeth had not come through yet(they are right on the surface). Today would be day 145.

When I realized there was no hope, I hurried back outside to see if Tippy Needed any assistance. That is when I noticed her udder, although bigger than before, was completely soft. Then I noticed hooves poking out- no sack... Back to the house I run as I forgot my new gloves. Back out I go. I jump into the pen and am about 5 feet from Tippy when she gives this massive push and out comes another baby. It was born with both feet forward and its neck bent backwards over its back.

It wasn't moving much, gasping for air, Tippy showed little interest in the baby. I got it cleaned up...no wattles...but there was danglies...that's right a boy . He is quite large, much larger than his sister who didn't make it, but his hooves are soft and his teeth have not broken through yet either.

Tippy seems to be in a bit of pain and was working to pass the afterbirth. I brought the little boy in and got him cleaned up and dried. I brought him back out and attempted to see if he would nurse(hopefully to stimulate her to produce more than the 3 oz she had (she is a 3rd year freshener with a Grand champion mother) Finally I milked the little bit out of her(he was willing to nurse but she wasn't really wishing to stand up much).

I brought him back in and made him a little bed. Then brought a big bucket of warm water out for Tippy. She drank almost the whole thing. I have called the vet 4 times hoping I could get them to come over and check her out. Evidently it has been a rough day for everyone.

Not sure what else I can do??

Also, I have gotten her little guy to drink from the bottle, however he insists on sticking his tongue out while nursing. Is this a problem?









And a picture of one of the beagle puppies I promised.


----------



## Missy

picture blurred....  Must get another one.


----------



## SillyChicken

I think sticking the tongue out is normal as long as it's wrapped around the nipple... off to the side or something else may not be.

Sorry you lost the doeling.... but congratulations on your little guy!  Hopefully mom will be ok.


----------



## SillyChicken

Our girl star is due March 30th... but it felt like her ligs were gone yesterday, I could get my fingers around her tail, her udder is firming up a little more, and shes getting puffier, and holding her tail up, but not arched......... also she's been super friendly.  I think she will deliver sooner than we think.  There's hardly any activity with the kids.    I've been grooming her at night when I do chores so she's used to me being in with her.   She's loving that part cause she's been shedding her winter coat and her stretched out sides are itchy too.   Keeping fingers crossed for healthy (doe) twins!


----------



## Missy

Momma didn't make it though the night. Unfortunately when the vet came out, they found that she had torn her uterus.     

The Little buck is doing wonderfully. He thinks I am his momma. Unfortunately he is a buck I may not be able to part with as everyone's favorite goat was Tippy and now she is gone.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh Missy, I am so sorry.  Seems like you have had a rough start this year


----------



## SillyChicken

I'm sorry.......


----------



## woodsie

oh, I am so sorry you are having such a rough season. 

That little buckling is adorable, glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## MissFitFarm

So sorry for you loses Missy, the buck is awesome hope the rest of the season is better for you


----------



## MissFitFarm

I have a question????? this is day 149 for my doe and no sighs at all of going into labor, I could be off a day or so based on the fact that the buck got her servel times in a week.  She looks to have lost weight and her gums are a bit pale, looks like she may have worms. can I worm her now and if so with what? all I have here is some safeguard for horses and some purple stinkier stuff the vet gave me the last time I wormed them all and he gave me some white thick stuff to worm with when I first got them 2 years ago. the names are rubbed off so I don't know what it is.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Missy, I'm so sorry about Tippy.  All of us online had come to love that doe as well - she'll be missed.  I hope your kidding season begins to look up.  I've loved all the pics you've posted, and I think you've been a real trooper with all the bumps in the road.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

BTW, the picture of that beagle puppy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Missy

Thank you all. My kidding season is over. Ginger, who I believe cycles all year long kidded at the beginning of the month. She usually has wonderful little kids, but with the cold snap, it was just a bad time. If she gave birth on March 3rd, any guess at when she will cycle again?


EDIT:

Let me rephrase that, I am ASSUMING that she cycles all year due to the fact she had kids in September a couple years ago. lol


----------



## NaturesPace

MissFit, I'm new to all of this but I'm sure someone else might have advice.


----------



## MissFitFarm

my quote said something about being added.... but not here, but anyway I finally got a call back from vet and used safeguard.. thanks


----------



## SillyChicken

She may, I know Nigerians can be bred anytime during the year.  I'd give her body some time to recover before breeding again.


----------



## MissFitFarm

my doe that is past due, and has the poops, real bad painting the walls the hay feeder , she has not missed a spot in the barn, and she was fine last night. Never heard of doing this before labor so any ideals??


----------



## Missy

SillyChicken said:


> She may, I know Nigerians can be bred anytime during the year.  I'd give her body some time to recover before breeding again.



I agree, but I was wondering if it was too late. The buck has been living with her as I only have her and the buck and I didn't want them to be alone (the baby buck is in the house)....

Disbudded Huckleberry yesterday, what a show he put on!!!!


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry you lost Tippy.   Farming has it's rewards and heartbreak.


----------



## MissFitFarm

my Togg had a boy and a girl, will get pic's soon. it all happened to fast to  get the camera


----------



## Missy

Congrats!!!

....Waits impatiently for pics!!!!


----------



## SillyChicken

Congratulations MissFit!    

Our girl has finally started showing some sign.  Puffiness and slight amber drainage.  Not much stretching and no tail arching, her ligs are gone.    It doesn't look like the kids have dropped yet.   I anticipate a few more days before they arrive.  Of course.. it'll probably be the day when I have to be at work. (too bad for work when the time does come!).


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congrats MissFit!  Looking forward to pics.

Seven of our eight does have kidded, and I'll try to get pics up, but it's been a bit crazy.  Our remaining doe has been making us believe she is going to pop for days now.  Showing a bunch of the usual signs (puffiness, loss of ligaments, making lots of noise, being more affectionate, pawing the ground, etc), but never progressing into hard labor.  I'm beginning to think we might have one April baby.


----------



## rebelINny

Well my doe Freckles kidded on the 20th. She had buck/doe twins but the little buck died a couple days later. This is the doeling, she is an apartment goat lol and is so mischievous. Hopefully soon we will be in a place that she can go out in a barn with the rest of the herd. Her name is Pepper Pots Curly Cue aka Pepper.


----------



## SillyChicken

Cute!!

Well......... April fools was on me today!  I picked the wrong kidding month thread!

My poor girl...... this was her first time kidding and she had a whole herd early this morning!

4 doelings (2 tan/white-1 black/white -1 tricolor)
1 buckling (big black/white)

I've called the vet even though I drenched her with calcium and nutri-drench, vit B shot etc.  We think she needs some support after all that work.

2 babies were born breech but I couldn't turn them, the one came out ok on it's own, the buckling is twice as big as the rest, I helped pull him out.  The last one almost drowned in the sack, she came out with some of the birthing stuff, and I didn't see her till she moved, so I got her out, and cleaned up and she seems ok.   

I milked out some colostrum and will give to the littlest ones.. I am not sure if I'm going to pull and bottle feed or just leave with mom and supplement.   Guess I'll play it by ear.


----------



## newbiekat

Holy cow!! That IS a whole herd!! FOUR GIRLS??! Wow!! That's awesome!!


----------



## SA Farm

newbiekat said:


> Holy cow!! That IS a whole herd!! FOUR GIRLS??! Wow!! That's awesome!!



X2 Particularly the


----------



## Missy

I see your and raise it a   That's a lot of babies!! Congrats they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## SillyChicken

My head is spinning!  I'm amazed at the number, the fact that they are all alive (for now, some are pretty small but I'm hopeful) 

I decided to call the vet out just to check mom and make sure I was doing things right.   I was (thanks to all the help on here)... He gave her a pain killer to help her out a bit (also gave me a bottle of Bo-Se).  

I've got my work cut out for me and DH had to travel so he only got to see the first one this morning.  I've taken tomorrow off too and hoping work will allow me to split my days working at home and office for a few weeks.  I'll be supplement feeding the kids. 

I was thrilled to see the little light doeling was also blue eye'd (she's staying for sure!)!!  I may keep one more doeling, but the rest will be for sale!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

WOW! Congrats on the new herd! lol Glad they are all alive, a friend of ours had a doe that had 5, 1 DOA and the other passed on day 2 

They are beautiful!


----------



## goatboy1973

*Update*:  no Feb, or March kids, more likely late April/ May kids. It is way past the time frame where we should have had kids from our previous herdsire Nacho. We thought he took care of biz (we never saw him breed any does as he was more of a private breeder vs. being a freak show like other previous herdsires who bred does in front of visiting school groups at our farm), looks like our 5 month old  Koy Ranch Spanish herdsire found a tree stump somewhere and bred all our does.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## goatboy1973

*Update*:  we just had a set of twins a few mins. ago from our herd queen Miracle which will make a total of 19 kids in her 8 years  on this earth. These 2 kids are the 1st kids born out of our Koy Ranch Spanish herdsire. He was just 5 months old when he bred my does so Miracle must have been near a tree stump when she was bred. LOL!!!  The kids are black and white paints. Unsure of sex but will get some pics soon and post them ASAP. The llamas are going nuts because they usually help with cleaning off the newborns and act as a jungle gym for the babies to climb on and also stand guard over them. I have momma in a small lot for birthing along with our young herdsire because I want to put some more weight on him and was a bit worried about Miracle having multiples at her age. Evidently she did just fine and Zorro is now a proud papa.


----------



## rebelINny

That's awesome! Congrats both of you on your new kids and wow 5 at once! Better keep the buck if he put our 4 girls. NICE! Glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## SillyChicken

lol, yeah, the problem is I can't use him on any of the doe I keep.  And last thing I need is a another buck! PU!

I pulled the two littlest doe last night. I sat in the pen and watched mom she was going to each one, and snorting and blubbering, and finally tossed the two little ones off to the side.  She was sorting them out.   So they are now up in the house.  The last one born finally took the bottle today (tube feeding is not fun).   I've been milking the mom to make sure they got colostrum and now mixing that with whole vit D milk to transition them over.   I'll leave the mom alone to care for the other three that seem to be doing ok.  







By the way.......... I need name help!  The little b&w one is April, she was born first on the first!   The buck I'm calling Jester..   How do you guys come up with names?   Our farm is Pine Hollow Farm.


----------



## goatboy1973

My Spanish goats have Spanish names and my commercial goats names vary. Sometimes I let my little nieces name the babies that's how I have a goat name marshmallow, one named princess, one named snowflake, one named cinnamon, and one named smiley. LOL!!!


----------



## goatboy1973

The twins born this morning, I checked on this afternoon and we had a buck and a doe. Both were completely cleaned off and dry, up walking around, and nursing momma. I will get pics ASAP.


----------



## SillyChicken

Congratulations Goatboy!

Got my baby names all sorted out.


----------



## rebelINny

Those names are different and unique. What is the country those names are from?


----------



## MissFitFarm

ok guys sorry it has took so long,,. been so busy, had 2 dogs get hit by a car, 1 broke her back, (getting better) she is a 70lb pit, and 1 got it in the back just enough to pinch his nerve and he is having trouble using his leg ( he is a 120lb GP ) that and DH injury and the does kidding, its just been nuts around here. 
          
this gives me 5 boys and 1 girl with 1 doe yet to kidd, sure hope she gives me healthy girls, also picked up 3 new yearling Does, a 3 yr old doe and a Buck, 
but this thread is for babies so as bad as I want to I wont post pic's of them.


----------



## MissFitFarm

SillyChicken said:


> lol, yeah, the problem is I can't use him on any of the doe I keep.  And last thing I need is a another buck! PU!
> 
> I pulled the two littlest doe last night. I sat in the pen and watched mom she was going to each one, and snorting and blubbering, and finally tossed the two little ones off to the side.  She was sorting them out.   So they are now up in the house.  The last one born finally took the bottle today (tube feeding is not fun).   I've been milking the mom to make sure they got colostrum and now mixing that with whole vit D milk to transition them over.   I'll leave the mom alone to care for the other three that seem to be doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.......... I need name help!  The little b&w one is April, she was born first on the first!   The buck I'm calling Jester..   How do you guys come up with names?   Our farm is Pine Hollow Farm.


very cute and Awesome, didn't know they could have that many!!!  to your doe... and the buck.
Congrats Wow. I just cant get over it.


----------



## SillyChicken

Everyone is doing good, I've had the three with mom outside yesterday... they're so small they walk right through the fence (another oversite to fix this year).   the two bottle babies are doing well.  I haul them to my mom's every day and she feeds them while I'm at work.   

The names are Gaelic 

Sorry miss fit about your dogs.   Congrats on all the babies and new goats!


----------



## MissFitFarm

My last and over due Doe finally had her kids last night at 7 45 pm, the vet had to come help. she had  buck, 1 Doe. The doe is not doing to good have to tube feed her and her legs look funny, she couldn't even stand till this afternoon, and not very well. they both are small but the doe is just TINY!! I'm really worried about her this is the last time I will breed her mother and I really wanted a doe with her personality, well as close as it can get anyway. She has allot of traits I like and was hoping they would get passed along, but I just don't know now. I cant get her body temp up, I have her on a heating pad.  does anyone have any ideals that would help my little girl????


----------



## promiseacres

have you tried electrolytes to give her a boost?


----------



## MissFitFarm

yes and the vet was out when she was born and he gave her a shot to give her a boost before he showed me how to tube feed her. but we cant afford another vet bill after this farm call for the delivery.


----------



## SillyChicken

milk the mom to make sure the baby gets some colostrum... I had to move two of mine to bottles so I mixed colostrum with whole D milk for the first 24 hours.   Give Vitamin B for the legs issue.  My smallest one had rear legs that bowed out and made it hard for her to stand.  I gave her vit b and probiotics for the first couple days, then every other day.  The legs straightened out in 3-4 days.   You could try some vet wrap to help straighten the legs.   I got the gel caps for humans and mixed the contents in a syringe with the pro-biotic paste.   Never had any issues with scours transitioning them to bottles, they're doing great.  Keep the heating pad or a heat lamp out for the baby to stay warm.   One of my bottle babies didn't want to take the bottle either, so I used the tube feeder by holding in her mouth to encourage her to use her tongue.   She caught on after a day and is nursing fine now.  Keep trying a bottle so your kid can learn to nurse... tube feed if they continue to reject.


----------



## MissFitFarm

thanks sillychicken the vet gave us ( bear with me I cant spell ) Selenium, for her legs and I had to keep tube feeding her, ( I tried a bottle first )cause she just wouldn't take the bottle. Last night I got a baby bottle with  preemie nipple and she took it ate 5 oz. the next feeding she took 6 oz. and is staying at 6 but I figure as little as she is that's allot, and not having to tube feed is awesome. 

 
She went from this to this
 
I don't have a clue what that is that looks like it is wrapped around her??? DH says it's our ghost holding her up... lol


----------



## newbiekat

She looks like she's getting better! Good job!


----------



## MissFitFarm

newbiekat said:


> She looks like she's getting better! Good job!


 She is doing great and I'm so happy thanks, her brother looks allot like your 
avatar.


----------



## luvmypets

Cute spots


----------



## rebelINny

The buck is absolutely gorgeous. Love all that dappling. Your doeling looks much better. I was going to say she needs BoSe for her legs with is Selenium shot. That is the main reason kids are born with weak legs. Selenium deficiency. Good luck with them.


----------



## MissFitFarm

rebelINny said:


> The buck is absolutely gorgeous. Love all that dappling. Your doeling looks much better. I was going to say she needs BoSe for her legs with is Selenium shot. That is the main reason kids are born with weak legs. Selenium deficiency. Good luck with them.


yeah I love him too but I cant keep him too many bucks, wish he was a she.


----------



## luvmypets

Ill take him


----------



## SillyChicken

MissFitFarm said:


> thanks sillychicken the vet gave us ( bear with me I cant spell ) Selenium, for her legs and I had to keep tube feeding her, ( I tried a bottle first )cause she just wouldn't take the bottle. Last night I got a baby bottle with  preemie nipple and she took it ate 5 oz. the next feeding she took 6 oz. and is staying at 6 but I figure as little as she is that's allot, and not having to tube feed is awesome.
> View attachment 3063
> She went from this to this
> View attachment 3065
> I don't have a clue what that is that looks like it is wrapped around her??? DH says it's our ghost holding her up... lol


your right, I apologize,  it was the Selenium that helped with the legs, vit b was to help the rumin. (I gave mine Bo Se as well).  I still give my two bottle babies vit b, probiotics and added some buttermilk added to the vit D whole milk they're getting.   Glad your baby is doing better!


----------



## MissFitFarm

no n


SillyChicken said:


> your right, I apologize,  it was the Selenium that helped with the legs, vit b was to help the rumin. (I gave mine Bo Se as well).  I still give my two bottle babies vit b, probiotics and added some buttermilk added to the vit D whole milk they're getting.   Glad your baby is doing better!


no need to apologize, it's fine, I am milking her mother and giving her that, figure its best for her to have momma milk when ever I can.  So far mom has been keeping up great.  Baby got to go play for a little bit outside with me today.

  the 2nd pic is her and her mom. 
1st pic is her in front Anorald her 1/2 brother and her Auntie Hope.
 this is angel and her house mate princess playing on the milking stand.


----------



## luvmypets

Cute


----------



## SillyChicken

Here's the 5 kids my girl deliverd April 1st.   
I think I may try to start milking the doe to get her milk production up and to feed to the bottle babies.  They are lagging beind in size... esp the little black n white one. 
(sorry for the size, didn't realize they were so huge).


Doeling #5 (bottle baby) blue eyes tricolor.




Doelings #2 and #4 (buckling #3 in background) How would you classify this color?  tan? Cream?




Mom (Star) with her kids, Doeling #4, #2 and Buckling #4 (brown eyes)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Doeling #1, (bottle baby) brown eyes





 I worry about this wee one... she is SOOOo tiny...   the other 3 with mom are doing fantastic... The black one is a buckling and the two tan w/ blue eyes are doelings that I plan to keep... however.....that means I'll need a new buck!


----------



## MissFitFarm

SillyChicken said:


> Here's the 5 kids my girl deliverd April 1st.
> I think I may try to start milking the doe to get her milk production up and to feed to the bottle babies.  They are lagging beind in size... esp the little black n white one.
> (sorry for the size, didn't realize they were so huge).
> 
> 
> Doeling #5 (bottle baby) blue eyes tricolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doelings #2 and #4 (buckling #3 in background) How would you classify this color?  tan? Cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom (Star) with her kids, Doeling #4, #2 and Buckling #4 (brown eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doeling #1, (bottle baby) brown eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about this wee one... she is SOOOo tiny...   the other 3 with mom are doing fantastic... The black one is a buckling and the two tan w/ blue eyes are doelings that I plan to keep... however.....that means I'll need a new buck!




all the pic's didn't come through but the 1st one did, I love the eyes, so cool. It still amazes me she had 5.  What kind of buck will you be looking for? I don't know where you are located but I will be selling 2 of my bucklings when weaned.  They are 75% Togg 25% Alpine one looks more Alpine and the other looks more Togg. The Alpine one has real light green eyes and with his face markings it makes him look awesome, like you could pick the ornery out of his eyes cause it's right there, you can see he is up to something... lol  Mom and dad  both are here and are papered.


----------



## Niki Forsyth

Aww..that breaks my heart..I hippie she gets better. I'll be praying for you and your little one's.


----------



## Niki Forsyth

Hope**


----------

